# Better Barred Owl



## AIRIC (Jan 3, 2006)

The shots are getting better but the light in Ontario really sucks, how many cloudy days can one place get in a winter. The low light kept my shutter speed down and I blew the action shots  I will have to try again sometime soon.










































Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 3, 2006)

great shots Airic, looks like we have a friend for a few months!


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 4, 2006)

Rain, rain and more rain for Wednesday. Man, this weather bites. I was hoping to get back this moring for another crack at some action shots. 

Eric


----------



## Calliope (Jan 4, 2006)

ooohh, nice close-ups of the owl.  Beautiful shots!


----------



## Holly (Jan 4, 2006)

These are great shots AIric!! Nicely done.. LOVE that close up of his face..


----------



## doenoe (Jan 4, 2006)

wowo, great pics again............really great
And in #6 it looks like he is immitating the hunchback of the Notre Dame.....awesome


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 4, 2006)

awesome airic, that first one is classic!  love the rest too... beautiful captures of a beautiful owl!  good luck on the action shots, i'll trade you a day or two of rain for a day or two of sunshine...  it hasn't rained here since early september...


----------



## terri (Jan 4, 2006)

Beautiful owl! Given the lighting situation you're dealing with, you pulled quite a few keepers here. It will get better! :sun: 

I think #7, with him taking off, is wonderful!


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 4, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> awesome airic, that first one is classic!  love the rest too... beautiful captures of a beautiful owl!  good luck on the action shots, i'll trade you a day or two of rain for a day or two of sunshine...  it hasn't rained here since early september...



I will take that trade right about now. It has been raining all day and most of the snow is now gone. I can only remember one day of sunshine in the past 4 weeks.

Thanks for all the great comments everyone.

Eric


----------



## Chiller (Jan 4, 2006)

Totally awesome Airic.  You still take killer shots...no matter what the light is like
  I know how your feelin with this weather.  Im lookin for indoor stuff to do this weekend now.  I gave up on the sun


----------



## wls3 (Jan 4, 2006)

Eric,
I like #4 best. 
_"WHO, WHO"_ says you need the sun to photograph owls anyway?


----------



## David A Sercel (Jan 4, 2006)

Great shots. I really like number five. 

David


----------



## woodsac (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice series. They're all nice and clear.
I like the action you caught in #6...very natural :thumbup:


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 5, 2006)

wls3 said:
			
		

> Eric,
> I like #4 best.
> _"WHO, WHO"_ says you need the sun to photograph owls anyway?





Eric


----------



## JOAT (Jan 5, 2006)

I think you pulled it off well, what a great series!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 5, 2006)

very nice Eric!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 5, 2006)

Eric:

I dig this new "phase" you're in.  Bird shots (of the feathered variety) seem to suit you just fine!  

Great shots, BTW!


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks, if it flies I shoot it.

Eric


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 15, 2006)

Great shots.  I love owls.  And you really capture them well.


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 15, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Great shots.  I love owls.  And you really capture them well.



Thanks, its a passion.

Eric


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Jan 15, 2006)

nice nice nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 15, 2006)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Thanks, its a passion.
> 
> Eric


 
Where do you go to find them?  And do you have a HUGE lens? (if that's not too personal) to get such closeup shots?  I've only ever seen a few owls in the wild, and they've been fairly far away.  A Great Grey supposedly visits a friend's place regularly in Newcastle, but I haven't had the fortune to be there when it's around.


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 15, 2006)

This Owl is at Lyndeshore in Whitby. It is about the only Owl I have ever seen that is really easy to get close to. If you venture out this way drive south on Halls Rd towards the lake and he usually hunts along the side of the road. These were taken with a 80-400 lens but you do not need a long lens for him as you can get pretty close.

Eric


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 21, 2006)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> This Owl is at Lyndeshore in Whitby. It is about the only Owl I have ever seen that is really easy to get close to. If you venture out this way drive south on Halls Rd towards the lake and he usually hunts along the side of the road. These were taken with a 80-400 lens but you do not need a long lens for him as you can get pretty close.
> 
> Eric


 
Oops, hadn't checked back on this thread for a few days.  Thanks for the info on where to find the owl.  I will indeed at some point head out there.


----------



## JOAT (Jan 21, 2006)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> This Owl is at Lyndeshore in Whitby. It is about the only Owl I have ever seen that is really easy to get close to. If you venture out this way drive south on Halls Rd towards the lake and he usually hunts along the side of the road. These were taken with a 80-400 lens but you do not need a long lens for him as you can get pretty close.
> 
> Eric




He still around there bro? I may go tomorrow to get some shots if so. When' the best time?


----------



## WildBill (Jan 21, 2006)

Great Shot's AIRIC. I know what you mean about the sun, boy do I know.


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey guys. I saw him on Saturday afternoon so he is still there. Down Halls Rd. If you see any photogs around ask them as someone always knows where he is.

Eric


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 22, 2006)

very crisp and excellent colors......


----------

